# Ultrasound guided IUD insertions



## asehr (Jul 22, 2016)

Does anyone do ultrasound guided IUD insertions? What CPT are you using for the ultrasound, and are you being paid? We currently use 76999 for unlisted ultrasound procedure, and oftentimes either the ultrasound is denied or the claim for the u/s and IUD is denied. So I call, send records and file appeal, yada, yada, yada, usually to no avail. I'm wondering if there's a better way to code for the ultrasound. Should it be just a limited pelvic ultrasound (76815), seeing all we are doing is watching the IUD be inserted? Any input is appreciated!


----------

